# Mosconi FSA(front stage adjuster)



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone ever seen these things? Looks interesting

Mosconi FSA

Front Stage Adjuster
Why
When you are desperate with your sound system.
…When the drums sound under your feet.
…The piano comes from the right.
…The voice of your favourite singer is behind you.
and everything is confused and without emotions …

Try our FSA, turn the potentiometer and
ALL SOUND STAGE WILL BE IN THE RIGHT PLACE!!!

How it works
The device operates through a phase adjustment at a range of define frequencies, applied to the drive side channel.
It is built with high sound performance analogue components and designed to maintain the sound quality unaltered.
Installation

Take out your car radio and connect the Mosconi FSA between the former and the amplifier. Calibrate the sound stage.
Sure, you can now reinstall your car radio! Easy, isn’t it?

Features & Specifications
Effective economic alternative to the “time delay” of car radios and DSP.
It can be used with external DSP devices or radios equipped with DSP.
Suitable for any sound system, 1/2/3 ways, and position of tweeters and other speakers on the front.
Really easy to connect to the source, only through the “Drive Side Pre-Out” signal.
Double side SMT technology design for the smallest size: 41x30x17 mm only!
If no “Pre-Outs” in your source, it can be used in combination with the MOSCONI High/Low Adapter


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

This is built in to some of their amps as well. Pretty sure my One series amps have FSA. Never tried it though since I'm using the 6to8 for processing. Would be interested to hear what people have to say about how well it works though.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I have been wondering about these also. Might have to look at getting a set to put them to the test.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone know if they are available or where I can purchase them?


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

strakele said:


> This is built in to some of their amps as well. Pretty sure my One series amps have FSA. Never tried it though since I'm using the 6to8 for processing. Would be interested to hear what people have to say about how well it works though.


 You are correct, it is built into the one amps. Unfortunately it's only on the front channels of the multi channel amps.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I've yet to see them at work, but I'll check to see if they are available in the us, or if there are any plans to make it happen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> I've yet to see them at work, but I'll check to see if they are available in the us, or if there are any plans to make it happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Cool...let me know what you find out please.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Interesting how the FSA feature built into the mosconi one amps is only on one channel. There's a note in the manual stating that if you have a right hand drive car to reverse the inputs. 
I remember a guy on ECA using a PPI PSC like this, he used one channel on his driver side mid and the other channel on his sub.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

cajunner said:


> a non-digital delay using phase rotation at frequencies where the wavelength is long enough to move the image?


this sounds correct, or at least how it has been explained before.
I think it is interesting that they only use it on one side of the car.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

As it sits right now, we do not import these. Get enough interested and I'll see what can happen. I don't happen to know a price, or even if we can make it available.


----------



## Leonard77 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been using the Mosconi FSA in my setup for about a year now. I'm running an all passive front stage so I decided to give it a try to achieve that 'time alignment' effect.

Does it work? Well, yes, but it has its limits. However, mine may be faulty but I'll get to that later.

I'm running a Mac MX4000 as a source with the Mosconi FSA connected to the driver-side RCA into an Arc Audio 2150SE. After adjusting the potentiometer on the FSA (even maxed out) i could only manage to get the singer a little further away from the A-pillar and into the dash. 

So I improvised and nudged the balance control on the Mac, and now I have the singer in front of me, not the middle of the dash. So right now for a passive setup, it's ok by me. At least I don't have a processor to dilute the wonderful Mac sound. And everyone who's sat in my car is really impressed and says the tonality beats every active setup they've heard. : )

Now, back to the faulty bit I mentioned earlier. While I purchased the FSA new from a local installer, I noticed that the unit itself had been tampered with. As if someone opened it up to see how it worked. So I'm guessing it's a little screwed. So I was contemplating on getting a new FSA and give it another go.

If a new one can really get the sound stage dead center of the dash, I'll be smiling ear to ear.

So if anyone here has an FSA installed and it works brilliantly, do post about your experience. I'd love to here about it too.

Regards,

Lenny


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> As it sits right now, we do not import these. Get enough interested and I'll see what can happen. I don't happen to know a price, or even if we can make it available.


That's odd, when I emailed mosconi America via the website the response said they are out of stock but expect them in about two weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Leonard77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been using the Mosconi FSA in my setup for about a year now. I'm running an all passive front stage so I decided to give it a try to achieve that 'time alignment' effect.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in a few reviews of this as yours is the only review i have been able to find and you think yours might be faulty? 
As it looks like an interesting product but I havent seen a lot of user feedback yet?
Im guessing most people see it as a gimmick product and dont want to blow their hard earned cash on it!


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

I ran the ppi unit many years ago. I think you had 180 degrees of phase shift to the left or right on each channel and it also had a invert switch for each channel.
I used ot on the mids in a 3way system. I don't believe it was designed for tweeters or subs so the frequency range you described makes sense.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jel847 said:


> That's odd, when I emailed mosconi America via the website the response said they are out of stock but expect them in about two weeks.


They are not in the system, and they are not currently on order. If anything changes, I will keep the thread posted.


----------



## Nathan_h (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got one I got from a Mosconi dealer in Germany. I've decided not to use it, so if any locals (SF Bay Area) want to pick it up from me, I think it was around $130.


----------



## chanthing (Jan 21, 2013)

There are independent controls for FSA and Phase. If you look at the (characteristically terse) manual for these amps (http://www.mosconi-system.it/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/ONE_4CH_manual_ita.deut_.eng_.pdf) you'll see that they describe the front stage adjuster as being for the "front" section and the phase control for the "rear" section. I suspect that this design choice targets use of the amp as a three channel (passive fronts with a subwoofer on the two "rear" channels bridged.

I'm curious to hear about peoples' experiences with the FSA control.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I wonder if adjusting the phase 180 first.. Also lowering the volume of the left side using the amp gain would help you get a better center stage... Then apply the FSA to get it dead center.. Just a thought..


Leonard77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been using the Mosconi FSA in my setup for about a year now. I'm running an all passive front stage so I decided to give it a try to achieve that 'time alignment' effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leonard77 (Oct 5, 2010)

matdotcom2000 said:


> I wonder if adjusting the phase 180 first.. Also lowering the volume of the left side using the amp gain would help you get a better center stage... Then apply the FSA to get it dead center.. Just a thought..


Hi Mat,

Thanks for the tip. Instead of using the amp gain, I've used the good ol' balance control on mu HU. This allows me to get the vocals in front of me, but not the dash.

After installing it I did speak to the agent and he said that it should be able to get the stage dead centre. He even recommended that I put the frequency selector switch on the FSA so it affects the mid range of frequencies, but it didn't work as prescribed. That's why I deduced that mine was faulty.

Anyway, I'm just one step from ordering a new one to try. Will post updates once that's done.

Hope it works : ) WIsh me luck.


----------



## bonvivant (Aug 2, 2011)

old post but was wondering if anyone ever tried these?


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Kjekz (Jul 16, 2014)

i have used one before i got a DSP, managed to move the stage almost to center. in the very short manual i got sent to me it says something about only being able to move the stage a certain amount of inches, but cant remember the exact length they stated.

I still got the FSA card, but dont use it, so if anyone in the states want to buy it off me relatively cheap its laying around here somewhere 

And its one card you install on one channel, so it basicly sets a delay on that one channel


----------

